# Z24i to KA24 swap



## adash (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi,
anybody know if the KA24 will fit to my d21 nissan pickup 5gear manual gearbox and its other components? What other parts do I neet to make a swap? Or is it plug and play?
Sorry for my english and thanks in advance for competent response.

Regards


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you will need the whole rtdi ka24e and it's wire harnes /ecm..

and the furel pmp..


----------

